# Real coders please stand up.



## abhigeek (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm totally stuck in this.

If I want one image on left hand side and another one is on right hand side simultaneously in same row such that it is responsive in every device. Then what should I do? As you can see in given image example of iphone and headphone images.
I trying to achieve like this.
Problem is that this is responsive So individual images like iphone, logo , headphone stack below each other in smaller screen.

I'm using bootstrap, suppose I have two a row and two columns of col-md-6. On decreasing they get stacked below each other.
Position of all components get distributed. Is there any efficient way to place all these components and also responsive.
Thanks.

HTML

```
[COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas]<div[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000][FONT=Consolas]class[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas]=[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF][FONT=Consolas]"jumbotron"[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000][FONT=Consolas]style[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas]=[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF][FONT=Consolas]"[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B][FONT=Consolas]background-image[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas]:[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B][FONT=Consolas]url[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas]([/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas]'background.png'[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas]);[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B][FONT=Consolas]width[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas]:[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas]100%[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas];[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B][FONT=Consolas]height[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas]:[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas]100%[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas];[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B][FONT=Consolas]position[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas]:[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas] absolute[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas];[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B][FONT=Consolas]top[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas]:[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas]0[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas];[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B][FONT=Consolas]left[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas]:[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas]0[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas];[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B][FONT=Consolas]overflow[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas]:[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas] hidden[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas];[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B][FONT=Consolas]background-size[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas]:[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas] cover[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas];[/FONT][/COLOR][/FONT]
[COLOR=#00008B]background-repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] no-repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"container-fluid"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"row"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-md-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]id[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"iphone"[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-xs-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]id[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"camera"[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-xs-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
            [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
            [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-md-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

                nothing
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

            [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-md-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]id[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"headphones"[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-xs-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
            [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

    [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"row"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-md-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]id[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"notebook"[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-xs-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]id[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"glasses"[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-xs-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
            [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
            [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-md-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]id[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"logo"[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-xs-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

            [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-md-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]id[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"gopro"[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-xs-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]id[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"controller"[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-xs-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
            [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"row"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
        [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-md-3"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
            [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]id[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"cookie"[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-xs-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]id[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"tea"[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-xs-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
        [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
        [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-md-6"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
            [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]id[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"macbook"[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-xs-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
        [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
        [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-md-3"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
            [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]id[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"pen"[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-xs-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]id[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"harddisk"[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-xs-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]<div[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]id[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"iwatch"[/COLOR][COLOR=#FF0000]class[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]=[/COLOR][COLOR=#0000FF]"col-xs-4"[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
        [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
        [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]</div>[/COLOR][FONT=Helvetica Neue][COLOR=#800000][FONT=Consolas]</div>[/FONT][/COLOR][/FONT]
```


CSS:

```
[COLOR=#808080][FONT=Consolas]/********************iphone*******************************/[/FONT][/COLOR][/FONT]
[COLOR=#808080]#iphone[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    position[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] relative[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:-[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]110px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    left[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:-[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]140px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] 
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]image[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] url[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]'../images/New Folder/iPhone.-3.png'[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]);[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]size[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] contain[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]no[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]auto[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    display[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]block[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]float[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] left[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]200px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]196px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    padding[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]102.04[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (img-height / img-width * container-width) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (853 / 1280 * 100) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]767px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#iphone { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]50[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]768px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#iphone {height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]60[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1280px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#iphone { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/********************headphones***************************/[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#headphones[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    position[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] relative[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]float[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] right[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:-[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]30px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    right[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:-[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]130px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] 
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]image[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] url[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]'../images/New Folder/headphones-2.png'[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]);[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]size[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] contain[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]no[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]auto[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    display[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]block[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]400px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]450px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    padding[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]102.04[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (img-height / img-width * container-width) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (853 / 1280 * 100) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]767px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#headphones { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]50[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]768px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#headphones {height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]60[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1280px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#headphones { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/******************camera***********************/[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#camera[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    position[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] relative[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

    top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]110px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    left[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:-[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]300px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]image[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] url[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]'../images/New Folder/camera-2.png'[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]);[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]size[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] contain[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]no[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]auto[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    display[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]block[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]160px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]182px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    padding[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]102.04[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (img-height / img-width * container-width) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (853 / 1280 * 100) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]767px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#camera { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]50[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]768px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#camera {height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]60[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1280px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#camera { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/***********notebook*******************/[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#notebook[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    position[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] relative[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

    top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:-[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]190px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    left[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:-[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]130px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] 
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]image[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] url[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]'../images/New Folder/moleskine-1.png'[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]);[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]size[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] contain[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]no[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]auto[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    display[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]block[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]300px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]275px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    padding[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]109.47[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (img-height / img-width * container-width) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (853 / 1280 * 100) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]767px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#notebook { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]50[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]768px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#notebook {height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]60[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1280px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#notebook { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/****************glasses******************/[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#glasses[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    position[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] absolute[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

    top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:-[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]110px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    left[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]0px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] 
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]image[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] url[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]'../images/New Folder/glasses-1.png'[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]);[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]size[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] contain[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]no[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]auto[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    display[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]block[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]250px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]156px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    padding[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]192.36[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (img-height / img-width * container-width) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (853 / 1280 * 100) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1000[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]767px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#glasses { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]50[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]768px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#glasses {height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]60[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1280px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#glasses { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/**************logo************************/[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#logo[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    position[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] relative[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

    top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:-[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]300px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    left[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]0px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] 
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]image[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] url[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]'../images/New Folder/logo-transparent.png'[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]);[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]size[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] contain[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]no[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]auto[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]200[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    display[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]block[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]3800px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1800px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    padding[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]225.07[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (img-height / img-width * container-width) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (853 / 1280 * 100) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1000[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]767px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#logo { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]50[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]768px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#logo {height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]60[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1280px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#logo { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/******************gopro*****************/[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#gopro[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    position[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] relative[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

    top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:-[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    left[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]0px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]  
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]image[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] url[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]'../images/New Folder/GoPro-1.png'[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]);[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]size[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] contain[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]no[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]auto[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    display[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]block[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]120px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]121px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]float[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] right[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    padding[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]95.02[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (img-height / img-width * container-width) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (853 / 1280 * 100) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1000[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]767px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#gopro { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]50[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]768px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#gopro {height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]60[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1280px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#gopro { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/********************controller****************/[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#controller[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    position[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] relative[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

    top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:-[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    left[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]240px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] 
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]image[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] url[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]'../images/New Folder/console-2.png'[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]);[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]size[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] contain[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]no[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]auto[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    display[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]block[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]50px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]95px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    padding[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]68.9[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (img-height / img-width * container-width) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (853 / 1280 * 100) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1000[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]float[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] left[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]767px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#controller { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]50[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]768px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#controller {height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]60[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1280px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#controller { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/**************tea****************/[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#tea[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    position[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] absolute[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

    top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:-[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]870px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    left[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] 
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]image[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] url[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]'../images/New Folder/tea-1.png'[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]);[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]size[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] contain[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]no[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]auto[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    display[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]block[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]180px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]160px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    padding[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]95.9[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (img-height / img-width * container-width) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (853 / 1280 * 100) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1000[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]float[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] right[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]767px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#tea { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]50[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]768px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#tea {height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]60[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1280px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#tea { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/****************cookie****************/[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#cookie[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    position[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] absolute[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

    top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:-[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]870px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    left[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]0px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]  
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]image[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] url[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]'../images/New Folder/cookies-2.png'[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]);[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]size[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] contain[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]no[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]auto[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    display[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]block[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]90px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]82px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    padding[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]95.9[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (img-height / img-width * container-width) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (853 / 1280 * 100) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1000[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]767px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#cookie { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]50[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]768px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#cookie {height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]60[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1280px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#cookie { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/****************macbook****************/[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#macbook[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    position[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] relative[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

    top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:-[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1000px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    left[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]0px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] 
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]image[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] url[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]'../images/New Folder/MacBook-1.png'[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]);[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]size[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] contain[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]no[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]auto[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    display[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]block[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]550px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]447px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    padding[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]123.04[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (img-height / img-width * container-width) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (853 / 1280 * 100) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1000[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]767px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#macbook { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]50[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]768px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#macbook {height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]60[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1280px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#macbook { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/**************************harddisk*****************/[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#harddisk[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    position[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] absolute[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

   top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:-[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1000px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    left[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]250px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] 
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]image[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] url[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]'../images/New Folder/hard-disk-1.png'[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]);[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]size[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] contain[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]no[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]auto[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    display[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]block[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]300px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]325px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    padding[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]92.302[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (img-height / img-width * container-width) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (853 / 1280 * 100) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1000[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]float[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] right[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]767px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#harddisk { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]50[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]768px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#harddisk {height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]60[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1280px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#harddisk { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/********************iwatch*****************************/[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#iwatch[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    position[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] absolute[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

    top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:-[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]900px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    left[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]0px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]image[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] url[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]'../images/New Folder/iWatch-4.png'[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]);[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]size[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] contain[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]no[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]auto[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    display[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]block[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]300px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]213px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    padding[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]127.79[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (img-height / img-width * container-width) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (853 / 1280 * 100) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1000[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]float[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]left[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]767px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#iwatch { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]50[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]768px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#iwatch {height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]60[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1280px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#iwatch { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/****************pen*******************/[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#pen[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    position[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] absolute[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

    top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:-[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]870px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    left[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:-[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]50px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]  
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]image[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] url[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]'../images/New Folder/handle.png'[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]);[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]size[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] contain[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    background[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]no[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]repeat[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]auto[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    display[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]block[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]150px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]177px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    padding[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]top[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]84.79[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (img-height / img-width * container-width) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
                [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]/* (853 / 1280 * 100) */[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    z[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]index[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1000[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000];[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]767px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#pen { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]50[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]768px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#pen {height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]60[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]@media[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000] only screen [/COLOR][COLOR=#00008B]and[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]([/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]min[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]1280px[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000])[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    [/COLOR][COLOR=#808080]#pen { height: auto;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
    max[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]-[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]width[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]100[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]}[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000].[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]row
[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]{[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]

    height[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]:[/COLOR][COLOR=#800000]33[/COLOR][COLOR=#000000]%;[/COLOR][FONT=Helvetica Neue][COLOR=#000000][FONT=Consolas]}[/FONT][/COLOR][/FONT]
```


----------



## vigneshn92 (Jan 17, 2016)

abhigeek said:


> I'm totally stuck in this.
> 
> If I want one image on left hand side and another one is on right hand side simultaneously in same row such that it is responsive in every device. Then what should I do? As you can see in given image example of iphone and headphone images.
> I trying to achieve like this.
> ...



Why not try col-xs rather than col-md so that you're code will be suited for small screens and will scale up for larger screens ?


----------

